#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Make a powerpoint slide that scrolls down a large image.

## 111StepsAhead

I have a very large image in a powerpoint presentation. I want to be able to scroll down the image so I can talk about different parts of the image. 

(Yes, I realize I could split the image up but this way seems more professional for the particular presentation I am giving.)

So is this possible?

----------


## impresxy

Can u up load the file

----------


## a.janmohammadi

Hi
A simple way would be use the animations.
After inserting ur image, go to Animation >>Custom animations. Select ur image then Add effect>> motion paths. U can do whatever u want.

----------

